# Control panel



## Geeza (5 mo ago)

Hi the control panel on my 2008 auto sleeper symbol has stopped showing visual display you can still get water etc to work but you need to guess we're you are on the panel does the control panel have a lithium battery init that may need replacing or any other useful advice.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Geeza. 

I've not done it myself but I believe you can pull out the control panel and separate the electrics at the back. Leave them a minute or two then reconnect - a bit like a reboot on your phone or laptop.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome

Failing that good advice above, do you have a model number of the panel or maybe you could post a picture of it so others may recognise it?


----------



## Geeza (5 mo ago)

jiwawa said:


> Welcome to the forum Geeza.
> 
> I've not done it myself but I believe you can pull out the control panel and separate the electrics at the back. Leave them a minute or two then reconnect - a bit like a reboot on your phone or laptop.


Hi Have today disconnected power from control panel left for 20 minutes reconnected all good as new again cheers.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Woohoo! The simple fixes are the best!


----------

